
Did anyone ever figure out what happened to HN's nickb? - bhouston
There is this thread here that never got resolved:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=991147<p>I ask because I know him and also never figured out what happened.
======
tokenadult
_I ask because I know him_

Do you know him as in you have met him in person, and know the real-world name
he has besides his screenname? I hardly know anyone on Hacker News on that
basis.

Not fully on this subject, but found in a thread linked from another tread I
just looked up about nickb, it's interesting to look at Paul Graham's comments
from 2251 days ago[1] about why he didn't want Hacker News to grow too big.

"It's a combination of motives: I want there to be a site that's like Reddit
used to be; I want a real application to drive the design of Arc; and it's
good advertising for YC.

"All three are best satisfied by a medium-size site with good quality links
and comments, so I am definitely not hoping News.YC becomes the next Digg."

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=100182](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=100182)

~~~
bhouston
I know a Nick Bobic personally, a really smart and ambitious compsci guy from
Ottawa. He is the guy mentioned in all those articles (Cryptobox, Excino,
WiPlay, the Gamasutra article, etc.) listed in the other thread. I got
involved in some of his endeavors, but not the main companies he did. He was
two or three years ahead of me at Ottawa University. Last I chatted with him
online was around 2005 (and he told me to buy AAPL, heh.)

That said, I can not personally confirm Nick Bobic is nickb, but it fits
pretty well and others in that old thread seem to be sure of it.

